# Herding instinct > prey drive?



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm so proud of 7 month old Elva! Since she was 8 weeks, I've been trying to explain that chickens are not for chasing, but I never was sure that she got it. As she's always very interested in them, I've always kept her on the leash when we go into the chicken paddock.

One side of the paddock uses metal panels to separate it from the vegetable garden, but the high winds over the last few days had moved them, allowing the chickens to roam the veggies! Elva saw the chickens loose and helped gently herd them back through the break in the fence, no rushing at them, no aggression. I was stunned.. but delighted.

Now I'm seeing her wanting to chase the cats in a different light. Perhaps she just wants to herd them too! Not risking that, she'll stay on the leash around the cats for now, at least until the cats are less alarmed by her. It was nice to see that she doesn't just want to chase everything though!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!Good girl Elva!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that's a delightful story. What a good little puppy


----------



## azapolya (Jan 5, 2016)

That's awesome! We have chickens too, as well as two cats that we rescued in June. I will say that my Ares doesn't care much for the chickens, but he loves chasing the cats. Glad to hear that Elva is showing off her herding skills!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

That's amazing, I'm sure you're really proud of her too!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a great story! It's beautiful to watch different species interact in a meaningful way.


----------

